# Artichokes ?



## flyfishjeep

Anyone ever done them on the smoker?  I have a couple nice ones in the Ref. waiting to either be steamed or smoked.  Let me know about what works and what doesn't.
Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011

You have them so smokem up and let us know. We love them here so I'll be keeping an eye on you and look forward to your Qview.


----------



## john3198

Haven't done them. A very delicate flavor that could be hammered by too much smoke. You might want to try to steam or boil them first because I suspect that if you put them on the smoker for long enough to cook them, the smoke will overpower everything else. 

After cooking, smoke for 20 min or so and try some of the outer leaves. If not enought flavor, smoke longer. 

Just my ideas..........


----------



## rivet

I think John pretty much nailed it. Definitely want to precook them. You can also make an artichoke dip with the fresh hearts and smoke that, I did once and it was great (tho I used canned ones)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77088


----------



## flyfishjeep

Thanks guys for the help.
Rivet- that dip of yours looks great!  I will definetly be trying that.


----------



## john3198

I'm going to make a shrimp and artichoke dip for Sunday. Might smoke the shrimp. Maybe the whole thing. Thanks, Rivet.


----------



## rivet

Hey, you all are welcome and gonna love it!


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco

I smoked 4 artichokes once in a small Brinkman electric. I had the water pan full. It was kinda smoked and steamed. Turned out great. I served them with "Wabonaise" Wabonaise is made by following a recipe for Hollandaise sauce and substitute Cabo Wabo for lemon juice. I think it took about 45 minutes until the outer leaves were tender.


----------



## flyfishjeep

It seems that if one could limit the space inside the smoker to get a steamed/smoked output, it may actually work...  The wife ended up steaming them the other night, so I wasn't able to try anything.  
Next time I see some in the store I will give it a shot.
Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## badfrog

I ate at the Charthouse in Newport Beach a few weeks ago on a biz trip; ordered thier artichoke appetizer that, by the way was way over priced... BUT it was tasty! cut in half, steamed then drizzled in olive oil, a little salt and pepper then grilled cut side down. it came to the table charred on the edges and actually still had a few little red embers glowing here and there!

it was outstanding!

I reproduced it when I got home: Cut them in half, don't try to clean the choke til after they are steamed. liberally drizzle and rub them with lemon juice (keeps them from oxydising) then steam them til just done about 40 mins? (I use the loose leaf test...if I can easily pull a leaf from the middle and it is tender).  Let them cool a bit. Now clean the choke... just pull a few of the leafs just past the choke - the choke should come right out!

Now, drizzle with olive oil, salt (use kosher, the larger grain is key here!) and pepper, then put on a VERY HOT grill; this doesn't take too long when the outer leaves start to burn a little and smoke is coming off them pick then up (I used tongs and slid a spatula under).

serve them with a lemon pepper mayo (you fav mayo, squeeze in a T of lemon juice and ad to taste your favorite lemon pepper seasoning).

As good or better than the Chart house and DEFINETELY cheaper!


----------



## hewgag

I do chokes this way. For roughly 2 large chokes.

I first trim the tips of the bracts and lightly peel the stem.

Cut in half lengthwise.

Clean the choke with a small sharp edged spoon removing some of the inner leaves as well.

There is an art to doing this quickly so do not worry if you can't get it all, just do the best you can.

Peel 2 complete heads of garlic..... yes 2 heads. Leave the cloves whole except the really big ones you can cut in half. Set these aside.

Pepper your chokes well.

Find a skillet that will hold all your chokes cut side down with the stems all meeting in the center. Avoid having them layer on top of each other if possible.

Remove the chokes but remember how they fit in the skillet.
Melt about a 1/3rd stick of butter on med/low heat. Don't let it burn! You just want it bubbling.

Place your chokes back in the skillet cut side down like you did earlier and cook for about 10 mins or until the cut sides start showing toastyness!
Add about a half cup of water to the pan.
Turn heat down low, place garlic in a pile on top of the stems all meeting in the center of skillet.
Put the lid on and let steam until garlic is soft and bracts pull away easily. (about 30 mins or so)

The garlic will take on the flavor of the chokes and the chokes will take on a nice garlic hint as well! Serve with the garlic as a side dish and with some peppered mayo. I like to add some Kirkland Signatures No-Salt Seasoning to the mayo!!

Mmmmmmmm......


----------



## daddyo

Great way is put them in a pressure cooker add 2 tablespoons of olive oil , bay leaf , oregano, balzel,season salt, pepper, and whatever flavor you want. Cook for 60min, take out and drain, cut in half,drizzle allitle more olive oil on them , have your smoker ready, about 225 for 45 min. Make your side dip :grilling_smilie:beforehand .:grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## leah elisheva

While my preference is boiled, I DID smoke some and posted it in April of 2014.

 If you type "smoked artichokes and cuttlefish" (or the other way around, but one of those) into the search bar here, you'll get my post. Tried to put a link to it here, but am typing on my phone and can't quite figure it out.

Hope it helps! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daddyo

Try pressure cooling fo a hour. I add bat leaf, oregano, basil, black pepper. Season salt and some olive oil. Their very tender![emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## ppank

Pressure cooking a veggie for an hour seems insanely long. you only have to steam them in a pot for 45 min before they turn to mush in my experience. But I guess I'll have to try it, then smoke em and find out!

Thanks for the idea!

ppank


----------



## chef jimmyj

ppank said:


> Pressure cooking a veggie for an hour seems insanely long. you only have to steam them in a pot for 45 min before they turn to mush in my experience. But I guess I'll have to try it, then smoke em and find out!
> 
> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> ppank


I have to agree...I too only steam 30 to 45 minutes and the leaves pull easily...JJ


----------



## cmayna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149521/grilled-artichokes

Above is a link I did some time ago regarding some grilled artichokes I do quite often.


----------



## sfprankster

An hour in a pressure cooker will turn even the largest artichokes into mush.  

Around here(central CA coast), we're seeing the tail end the of fall season's harvest, mainly the smaller artichokes. In the spring months, when the artichoke plants have had a full year to grow and mature, we'll see the artichokes varying in size, up to mini basketball sized. These are great when partially cooked by steaming, cored and filled with a sausage/cheese/onion/garlic/bread crumb filling and baked to finish. Nothing else needed for a meal, other than a bib/napkin.


----------



## daddyo

Go for it!!


----------



## rojo

I've never smoked a choke, but sounds good to me.  I'd like to give it a try sometime.

The way I've done chokes is I'd clean the tops and chop the stems off.  I'd take half a head of garlic, give or take, 2 lemons, some salt and pepper. (this is for three artichokes)  I''d put the artichokes in a pot with their big end facing down, then I'd add water to about the middle of their first leaves.  Half, or quarter the lemons, peel the garlic, throw that all in, add some salt and pepper.  Then I'd cook that covered until I could pull leaves off easily.

Used to eat artichokes with mayo or ranch when I was younger, this way I've never eaten them with a condiment.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I Stuff them and steam...A whole head of minced Garlic, 1C Grated Parm Reg Cheese, 1C Italian Bread Crumbs, 1tsp Dry Oregano, S & P to taste and enough EVOO to bind like wet sand, about 1/4C+/-. Rub this in between the big leaves and leftover down the center. Steam, flower up, in 1" Water and White Wine about 45 minutes until the leaves and all that stuffing pulls away easily. So GOOD! Add a glass of Wine, some Olives, Crusty Bread, Imported Sharp Povolone and Prosciutto or Coppa...A nice meal!...JJ


----------



## daddyo

Sounds great!! If you like  to dip combine ketchup,mayo,A-1, wercheier, soy sauce, pepper and if you like it spicy add hot sauce to taste!!


----------

